# My Dove doesnt like Millet Sprays



## Picollo30 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi 

i bought a bag of millet sprays for my dove and she doesnt like it at all and is even afraid of the millet spray i put in her cage. 

from what i've read online i thought doves loved to eat them, it's like a treat to them, although i think more directed to birds like canaries, finches or budgies maybe? 

why does she hate it so much? i thought i was giving her a treat because she has been ill and she acts nervous and afraid of it. 

here's the pic, is there something wrong about it? it's the first time i bought a packet, my dove usually eats seeds and sometimes i treat her with crumbs of bread (she absolutely loves bread) or vegetables. is there such thing as a specific type of millet sprays for doves?


http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3522/fotogr0304.jpg

any ideas?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope the color is off on that picture. anyway, if she has not seen a millet spray before then she would be leary of it. you can take it apart and try small sections and leave them in her cage, she will get used to it and even try it at some point I guess.


----------



## Picollo30 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi spirit wings the color is in fact a bit off, the millet sprays are a bit brighter than what it shows in the image. 

yes, it's the first time she's seen a millet spray so she might think it's suspicious. also are there different types of millet sprays? i know there are yellow and red, are they the same thing?

will follow your advice and try to leave small pieces at the bottom of the cage and let her try them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As was mentioned, if she hasn't seen them before, she will be leary of it. If you leave it there, she may eventually try it and like it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I would think it's just that their natural habit would be to forage for seeds and grain on the ground, loose, and a millet spray is not something they'd be sure how to tackle assuming they could recognize it as food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some pigeons love millet sprays, so I would think doves would too. Mine don't, and I think they just don't know what it is.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Try crushing some of it & putting it in with her birdseed so she can get a taste of it.


----------

